# Just got lucky in an unlucky situation. My car has been hit!



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

How's this for good luck.
Nip out for some lunch. Get back to work and park up till my 8pm finish. Ten minutes later the wife texts me that we need things for the little one who is poorly so I have to go back out. Get out to the car and it's been hit by the car that's parked next to me. Scratched and dented both doors. Now it's dark I can't see it. Was so pleased the wife text me. Even better still the security team caught it all on cctv.
Insurance are gonna sort it through. Just need to make sure they do a proper job now and that they don't wash it.



And the offending bumper car. I mean corsa


Hers looked horrendous and as it turns out the cctv shows her damaging her managers Mercedes before driving off to park next to me.

Some folk just shouldn't be on the road.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad that's it's caught on CCTV, and I hope it gets repaired to your satisfaction.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

She wasn't she was getting in some practice in your car park!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

wee man said:


> She wasn't she was getting in some practice in your car park!


She's had a licence for two whole weeks. I think she needs more lessons.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's harsh. 

What's the car? An older 5 series BMW? 

Don't be surprised if that damage adds up to enough to write the car off.

Hopefully you get it sorted or compensated properly.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Kerr said:


> That's harsh.
> 
> What's the car? An older 5 series BMW?
> 
> ...


Yeah it's my e39 530. Hopefully not a write off. It's gonna need new trim pieces. The doors are creased at the scratch and the scratch is to the primer. Only had 79k when I got it three years back and it's only on 96k now. Has almost all extras as well.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's awful but that front corner of her corsa looks like it's hit more cars than just yours. 

What did the girl say? It's disgusting that she hit the other car too and moved away, presumably without saying anything. I'd be furious. 

Hooe you get it sorted chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Cookies said:


> That's awful but that front corner of her corsa looks like it's hit more cars than just yours.
> 
> What did the girl say? It's disgusting that she hit the other car too and moved away, presumably without saying anything. I'd be furious.
> 
> ...


Yeah her defense was that the marks must have come from another incident that she didn't recall. Security then checked the footage and saw her hit her managers car twice reversing out of his bay too. She left no details there either and security told him about it. She actually said when she was told that it was great news because that meant the marks didn't come from hitting mine. I put a tape measure to my damage and married it up to marks on hers. And showed her pictures from last week's clean that show it was unmarked a week ago and then add into that the cctv shows it all too. My insurers were happy with all the info I gave them and said it's non fault and won't cost me a penny.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I hate that mentality. Jeez I'd not be able to sleep if I hit someone else's car and didn't say anything. 

There really should be some legal recourse to penalise someone for trying to drive off, but I suppose in a private car park it's not so straight forward. What did her manager say. I bet he was happy. 

Great news that your insurers are happy chum. I hope it's a perfect repair. Do you have any pics of the car? the e39 is one beautiful car. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Cookies said:


> I hate that mentality.
> There really should be some legal recourse to penalise someone for trying to drive off, but I suppose in a private car park it's not so straight forward. What did her manager say. I bet he was happy.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I think it's irrelevant whether it's the public road or a private car park, damaging someone's property is still an offence.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Cookies said:


> I hate that mentality. Jeez I'd not be able to sleep if I hit someone else's car and didn't say anything.
> 
> There really should be some legal recourse to penalise someone for trying to drive off, but I suppose in a private car park it's not so straight forward. What did her manager say. I bet he was happy.
> 
> ...


Haven't spoken to the manager. She didn't even drive off. She left it parked there and went to work.
More pics here.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383020


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

kh904 said:


> I think it's irrelevant whether it's the public road or a private car park, damaging someone's property is still an offence.


Agreed.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Should be irrelevant but if u check car parks are a grey area for some reason.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

yeah car parks seem to be no mans land.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Private land, and especially car parks are not quite as straight forward as you'd imagine. It's not actually an offence unless you can either prove intent, or the person leaves the scene to escape liability. Otherwise it's a civil matter. 

Hope you get sorted chum 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

hows your neck?! ;-)

think ur guna be in for more grief as theyll prob right it off :-( over 50% of the value of the car and it goes in the bin. 

even if its not a right off theres still the hassle of getting it fixed etc. 

hope she gets the sack


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

kingswood said:


> hows your neck?! ;-)
> 
> think ur guna be in for more grief as theyll prob right it off :-( over 50% of the value of the car and it goes in the bin.
> 
> ...


Neck is fine. Lol
Insurers did ask me several times if I was injured. Told them I was in work at the time. They then said if anything did come up to let them know.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Insurers called last night to get the ball rolling with the repair. Hopefully shouldn't be too long before its back to how I want it. Shame is I was doing more winter prep this week so that may get delayed.


----------



## rasch78 (Aug 30, 2016)

To me, people who are prepared to not mention hitting a car are the same who will run over a dog or small child and drive off.. Shouldn't be on the road as she has no sense of responsibility. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

rasch78 said:


> To me, people who are prepared to not mention hitting a car are the same who will run over a dog or small child and drive off.. Shouldn't be on the road as she has no sense of responsibility.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


I absolutely agree with this.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

So just picked the car up from the body shop. 
Repair work is great. However despite several requests and I mean many, they washed the car. Will need a light polish in the spring time. Left me frustrated but glad the main bit is of a good quality.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Any pics chum?

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Any pics chum?
> 
> Sent from my D6603


I'll get some up tonight. Bodyshop manager caught me inspecting it on my own with a torch:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look forward to seeing the results Luke, I'am pleased for you.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

How it was



After moron.



After repair.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, excellent work carried out, you would never think there was an accident in the first place. you must be pleased Luke, good on ya. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's some awesome work there chum. I was always afraid of having to repair my silver Exeo, but after seeing that, I'm delighted that there are good body shops around. I take it you're happy?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm pleased with it. Been nervous as hell to pick it up since they called me on Monday. 
It was through the insurances approved repair centre which worried me but the guy I spoke to really seemed to appreciate my love for the car.
Would have been a perfect service if only they didn't wash it but I can live with it.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Cookies said:


> I hate that mentality. Jeez I'd not be able to sleep if I hit someone else's car and didn't say anything.
> 
> There really should be some legal recourse to penalise someone for trying to drive off, but I suppose in a private car park it's not so straight forward. What did her manager say. I bet he was happy.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there is? Is this not counted as a hit and run?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks a decent repair. Glad it has all been sorted with not too much stress.
Car parks can be one of the worst places in the world for car lovers!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Would have been a perfect service if only they didn't wash it but I can live with it.


Perfect excuse to get out and give it a good detail I'd you ask me!

Sutty


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Sutty 90 said:


> Perfect excuse to get out and give it a good detail I'd you ask me!
> 
> Sutty


Already washed and waxed good buddy:thumb:
It will need a couple fine scratches and some light swirling taken care of but it will have to wait until spring now.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Luke M said:


> So just picked the car up from the body shop.
> Repair work is great. However despite several requests and I mean many, they washed the car. Will need a light polish in the spring time. Left me frustrated but glad the main bit is of a good quality.


Looks like a good job, so you must be pleased!

But how do you expect them to paint it if they don't wash it? I agree they may have marked it in their wash process, but it was going to have to be washed otherwise they would of just painted over the dirt and dust:lol:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

DavieB said:


> Looks like a good job, so you must be pleased!
> 
> But how do you expect them to paint it if they don't wash it? I agree they may have marked it in their wash process, but it was going to have to be washed otherwise they would of just painted over the dirt and dust:lol:


I washed it before taking it down. I asked them not to courtesy wash it when they were done which they have. Now I have light scratches and swirls all over the car which could have been avoided.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks good glad you got it sorted. I really love these older beemers, when I was a kid a far few e38's were in the family they seem to have sorting the newer ones don't do for me.

Probably asked earlier, she managed to hit your car and her own managers car within minutes? Lol


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

ah234 said:


> Looks good glad you got it sorted. I really love these older beemers, when I was a kid a far few e38's were in the family they seem to have sorting the newer ones don't do for me.
> 
> Probably asked earlier, she managed to hit your car and her own managers car within minutes? Lol


Yeah. She parked in his bay and when told to move it she made contact three times according to the cctv then moved to my section to park and rubbed the side of mine too.
Said she'd only been driving two weeks!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Luke M said:


> Yeah. She parked in his bay and when told to move it she made contact three times according to the cctv then moved to my section to park and rubbed the side of mine too.
> Said she'd only been driving two weeks!


:wall:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad its all been sorted Luke, I suppose any damage on an E39 is a worry these days as to writing it off?

Are you in here https://www.facebook.com/groups/bmwe39clubuk/ with more of us?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

neilb62 said:


> Glad its all been sorted Luke, I suppose any damage on an E39 is a worry these days as to writing it off?
> 
> Are you in here https://www.facebook.com/groups/bmwe39clubuk/ with more of us?


I'm not Neil, I'll join it tonight after work. Yeah writing it off was a worry. Thankfully it didn't come up once.


----------

